
Composer goes gold - cstuder
https://seld.be/notes/composer-goes-gold
======
tomschlick
Pretty interesting to see that something so vital to PHP development over the
past few years was still pre v1.0

Congrats to the composer team! You have fundamentally changed PHP for the
better.

